
Mozilla wants you to help decide its new logo - tomding
https://www.wired.com/2016/08/mozilla-wants-help-redesign-logo-seriously/
======
inanutshellus
Wired links to Mozilla's blog, and in the comments (of which there are now
hundreds) they link to the designer's page[1], which includes many different
visuals for each design, such as t-shirts, or conferences or what-have-you
along with explanations of what aspect of Mozilla they're focusing on with
each logo.

The logos are very different from what we're accustomed to from Mozilla, and
it's hard for me, a random netizen, to just drop into a reinvention process
suddenly, so reading the designer's blog helped me immensely in appreciating
them.

    
    
      [1]: http://johnsonbanks.co.uk/thoughtfortheweek/our-first-design-routes-for-mozilla/

